# small loft for keeping Archangel's



## charizard_smogg (Mar 10, 2008)

Im interested in trying my hand at keeping Archangels. 

I have two smallish lofts about half compleeted, They are 3ft x 3ft x 4ft long total. The indoor section is 1ft x 3ft x 3ft and the outdoor section is 3ft x 3ft x3ft. I am planning on building a double nest box in the indoor section (likely one on top of the other) and am wonderinf if this is in anyones experience a good size for this breed. Im planning on keeping one pair per coop. Also I live in Ontario so we do get cold winters, im planning on insulating the walls to the indoor section but was thinking on leaving the floor oppen (wire) Not sure if this is the best option or not.

Anyways let me know what anyone thinks about this id like some feedback before I do any more building.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Seems too small to me. I would never use wire floor....much too easy for rodents to get through or other predators get their hands through.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

When ever anyone starts out small most of us that went through that would say wait until you can go bigger, you may ask why, well when a person says I'll only have a few birds they are only fooling themselves, these few birds tend to multiply right before your eyes, then they get crowded too many in a small space, then they get sick, leaving you with a bad experience you didn't plan for, so take your time go slow if you must start small try an get birds of the same sex so you won't get your loft over populated, then you can spoil your birds just like the rest of us and enjoy their company! You will be amazed how relaxing it is just sitting and watching your birds and notice their individual personalities! So good luck with your venture wishing you the very best, we'll be here if you need us, have a good day and God Bless!


----------



## charizard_smogg (Mar 10, 2008)

1/2 inch hardware cloth (wire) shouldent be big enough for anything to get though I wouldent think (not from what others say on this site anyways) so what would your ideal size be for a pair of pigeons?


----------



## charizard_smogg (Mar 10, 2008)

I appreciate the consern of overpopulation but im honestly not worried about that at all in fact encurage the breeding (id go into details but I dont think people would like it)

I just want some input from somone who keeps simialr birds in northern climats and how they deal with overwintering a small number of breeder birds I know its small but two birds wont generate alot of heat 

anyways thanks and hopfuly someone can offer some advice


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

charizard_smogg said:


> 1/2 inch hardware cloth (wire) shouldent be big enough for anything to get though I wouldent think (not from what others say on this site anyways) so what would your ideal size be for a pair of pigeons?


Needs to be 1/4".


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> When ever anyone starts out small most of us that went through that would say wait until you can go bigger, you may ask why, well when a person says I'll only have a few birds they are only fooling themselves, these few birds tend to multiply right before your eyes, then they get crowded too many in a small space, then they get sick, leaving you with a bad experience you didn't plan for, so take your time go slow if you must start small try an get birds of the same sex so you won't get your loft over populated, then you can spoil your birds just like the rest of us and enjoy their company! You will be amazed how relaxing it is just sitting and watching your birds and notice their individual personalities! So good luck with your venture wishing you the very best, we'll be here if you need us, have a good day and God Bless!


Very wise advise.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

charizard_smogg said:


> I appreciate the consern of overpopulation but im honestly not worried about that at all in fact encurage the breeding (id go into details but I dont think people would like it)
> 
> I just want some input from somone who keeps simialr birds in northern climats and how they deal with overwintering a small number of breeder birds I know its small but two birds wont generate alot of heat
> 
> anyways thanks and hopfuly someone can offer some advice


If you are not interested in the well being and proper care of your pigeons then please don't ask our members, who only have the best interest at heart for their birds. Go elsewhere please.

Overpopulation is unhealthy, leads to disease and stress in birds, unhappy pigeons aren't healthy either.

1/4 inch mesh is what we recommmend and most pigeon fanciers use it.

The best advice I can give you is go to a poultry breeding forum.


----------

